# Girls: How do you discipline your boyfriend?



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

When your male is disobedient or does not perform his assigned tasks properly, what method do you use to correct his behaviour? How do you train him to perform in a manner that is pleasing to you?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:spank

:whip


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I lock him in a cage.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A paddle?

But truthfully: anger, guilt tripping, the silent treatment, passive aggression (do something annoying that I know he hates). 

It depends on the severity.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

When I am dating, I don't tend to punish the guy (or girl) I just outright confront them on their behavior, explain that it isn't okay, and ask them to please stop or at least tone it down. If they don't then I'll probably just end things with them, because there are not many things, relationshipwise, that bother me much.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I just want to know, what kind of rewards can one get for being an obedient boyfriend?

I'm not the type who would misbehave in the first place.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pink fuzzy handcuffs and whipped cream.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Training? ...
If people make me upset, I try to give out hints. Not expect them to change.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm perhaps punishment isn't good. Better to use positive reinforcement, like they do with dogs and cats.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ You're right Pavlov had it right. Associate good behavior with reward.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Pink fuzzy handcuffs and whipped cream.


Uwotm8


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

My gf makes me watch the Kardashians when I've been bad.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Consider said:


> Uwotm8


Oh, nothing...


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Rub his nose in it. I'm sorry, what?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

nubly said:


> My gf makes me watch the Kardashians when I've been bad.


:afr


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

nubly said:


> My gf makes me watch the Kardashians when I've been bad.


Just be thankful she doesn't make you watch Jersey Shore!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

foe said:


> I just want to know, what kind of rewards can one get for being an obedient boyfriend?
> 
> I'm not the type do would misbehave in the first place.


The main reward would be the honour of serving Her Excellency. But, if she is a skilled female, we can also expect to receive various snack treats from time to time when our performance especially pleases her, as these will help us to learn how to serve her more effectively.



komorikun said:


> Hmmm perhaps punishment isn't good. Better to use positive reinforcement, like they do with dogs and cats.


Positive reinforcement has its place, but punishment for substandard work is important, as it helps to keep us in line and humble in the presence of the great one. Electric shocks are one possibility, as long as they are applied promptly after a transgression is committed.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer not to discipline him.. that's just rude. I give him dog biscuits every time he acts appropriately instead.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

The worst punishment from a girl would be a lack thereof.













































Spankings are nice.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I use the clicker as a prompt. If he does as he's been taught, there are snausages and beggin strips (euphemism). and of course, walkies. you are correct, it is important to catch the good behavior as soon as it happens and rub his nose in it and praise him. 

Bad behavior also requires prompt, strict attention. this involves being forced to carry the purse of She Who Must Be Obeyed around various over-priced retail temples, after having surrendered a small plastic card kept for training purposes. 

Judicious application of the pain/pleasure principle is also quite effective. 

After all, men are animals, but some make very good pets.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Been a little while since I seen a good old thread like this... +1 OP


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bondage, leash, hot candle wax, chains, anal probes.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> Bondage, leash, hot candle wax, chains, anal probes.


take a prozac Mr. Grey.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I think someone has my attention.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

leonardess said:


> take a prozac Mr. Grey.


:haha


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Bondage, leash, hot candle wax, chains, anal probes.


For me it's crop, leash, a shocker for the balls if he's really difficult, soft but effective restraints


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

alissaxvanity said:


> For me it's crop, leash, a shocker for the balls if he's really difficult, soft but effective restraints


suddenly i'm glad i don't have a gf.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

If I did have a boyfriend who was not doing something I expected of him I would just tell him what I wanted him to do. Communication. It's simple. 

What's with this weird mentality that we have to play mental games with people we are in relationships with. **** you people if you think like this. You deserve no one.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Much of the time communication doesn't work. People are stubborn/lazy.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

alissaxvanity said:


> For me it's crop, leash, a shocker for the balls if he's really difficult, soft but effective restraints


O baby, take me with you.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol if I started an opposite thread

It would be my last day here

Gender equality


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

What does assigned task mean? :con


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nanami said:


>


:lol I thought of the SAMs thing.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ckg2011 said:


> What does assigned task mean? :con


Tasks that Her Excellency has commanded you to perform in her service.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

If he made a mistake it is too late to fix it. Divorce.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Disobedience?








I'd like to see him try.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Disobedience?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

A straightjacket would do just fine.And if that fails,i'll add a padded room and Justin Beiber singing a duet with One Direction over and over and over again...


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

namebn said:


> suddenly i'm glad i don't have a gf.


Oh don't worry they are into that kinda thing, they wouldn't date a domme otherwise. They disobey on purpose


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

this is hot yo!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> O_O
> 
> *backs away slowly*


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Lol if I started an opposite thread
> 
> It would be my last day here
> 
> Gender equality


:lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I threaten to pinch his bum.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

She pokes me in the butt! :eek


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I lock him in a cage.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I am really digging all the BDSM friendlyness in this thread. You guys make me feel like home.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

alissaxvanity said:


> For me it's crop, leash, a shocker for the balls if he's really difficult, soft but effective restraints












Oh my god. I also want someone to drip spicy salsa onto my eyeballs and call me a taco w****.

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Positive punishment? Somewhat effective.
Negative reinforcement? Somewhat effective.
Positive reinforcement? Effective for awhile and then not effective.

What's the most effective form of reinforcement? Answer: Intermittent.



> Imagine a pigeon in a cage, with a bar it can peck on to get a pellet of food that it likes very much. This pellet of food is a reward, or reinforcement, for its pecking. You would assume that the more often the pigeon received the pellet of food, the more often it would peck the bar. But importantly, this didn't turn out to be the case.
> 
> The experiment yielded these results: First, when the pigeon never got food as a reinforcement, it stopped pecking the bar altogether. No surprise. Second, when the pigeon got the food reinforcement every time it pecked the bar, it only pecked the bar a moderate number of times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


ohmylawdy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ha ha ha


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't have to discipline him cuz he's a good boy.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This thread is better than the other one.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im feeling a severe lack of sexism and arguments in this thread.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Im feeling a severe lack of sexism and arguments in this thread.


:lol. My thread went crazy. I knew some people where going to be too serious in it, but I didnt think it would be that many people & men too. It was meant to be a joke a parody of this thread.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I threaten to pinch his bum.


That's a 'threat'? Yum.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> This thread is better than the other one.


Threadist.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Im feeling a severe lack of sexism and arguments in this thread.


Rules for Men:
"Men have to make 200k +.
Men have to be at least 8 feet tall.
Muscles and Tan or go home. "

*bundles my statements all up and out comes a special california girl*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

@p.o.

I don't know about you (are you one of those people that like to learn and learn, and stuff? I don't get it.), but I think all threads should be treated equal and opinions should be kept to yourselves. You say, "All threads are thus created equal," but that's just a bogus argument, entirely derailing the point of my outburst. Opinions cause threads' stress, unneeded conflict, and of course thread acne. Therefore, all posts in all threads should be defined as equal, and post quantity is the only real supplemental analytic factor in deciding quality. (Really, do you like read and read, and you know, read? I don't get it.)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
Are we having a conversation? ;~; 

I've officially given up on deciphering you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

And now the quality thread called "Guys: What do you do to do what you do" has been murdered (dead) by the authorities so far present at the scene of the crime, this "General Discussion." According to the quantity of posts in that there thread, it was one of high quality and valued existence. I can't believe you learners and educators have brought death upon an otherwise healthy thread (IMHO).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

meepie said:


> Rules for Men:
> "Men have to make 200k +.
> Men have to be at least 8 feet tall.
> Muscles and Tan or go home. "
> ...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> ^
> Are we having a conversation? ;~;
> 
> I've officially given up on deciphering you.


Idk (IMHO). I have no idea what all these kids with there gifs and videos mean nowadays. Words have become archaic and old school slop.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> And now the quality thread called "Guys: What do you do to do what you do" has been murdered (dead) by the authorities so far present at the scene of the crime, this "General Discussion." According to the quantity of posts in that there thread, it was one of high quality and valued existence. I can't believe you learners and educators have brought death upon an otherwise healthy thread (IMHO).


We must mourn the lost of the great thread, and then move on to continue its legacy.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Idk (IMHO). I have no idea what all these kids with there gifs and videos mean nowadays. Words have become archaic and old school slop.


What did you write to me in the other thread? (If I may ask) I got a notification, but the thread disappeared before I could read it.

I won't bring an argument here. Promise.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

meepie said:


> *bundles my statements all up and out comes a special california girl*


:rofl


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> We must mourn the lost of the great thread, and then move on to continue its legacy.


*places flowers and lights a candle* :cry


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

meepie said:


> Rules for Men:
> "Men have to make 200k +.
> Men have to be at least 8 feet tall.
> Muscles and Tan or go home. "
> ...


There we go. That's what this thread needs. 8 feet? I wont date anyone under at least 9'6. That's like the ideal height for guys.. so anyone else is like.. totally not hot. :roll


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol this thread is still going. What happened to the other one?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol this thread is still going. What happened to the other one?


Mods killed it


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol this thread is still going. What happened to the other one?


Because we can have a thread about women punishing men, but not one about men punishing women. People went crazy and didnt understand that it was a joke. So it got deleted I think. Which is too bad.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Because we can have a thread about women punishing men, but not one about men punishing women. People went crazy and didnt understand that it was a joke. So it got deleted I think. Which is too bad.


I think it was because the comments, from one guy in particular, were extremely insulting to women as a whole. This thread hasn't been nearly as offensive and filled with arguments. We've been all "yeah, I spank my man when he's a bad boy"(jokingly) instead of saying **** like "men are stupid and should do nothing but bring in the dollars and fix our cars". Until Meepie and KelsKels started talking about money(but they're obviously sarcastic).


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I think it was because the comments, from one guy in particular, were extremely insulting to women as a whole. This thread hasn't been nearly as offensive and filled with arguments. We've been all "yeah, I spank my man when he's a bad boy"(jokingly) instead of saying **** like "men are stupid and should do nothing but bring in the dollars and fix our cars". Until Meepie and KelsKels started talking about money(but they're obviously sarcastic).


Yeah thats what i think too. I had no intention of the thread becoming sexist, as it was a joke.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Yeah thats what i think too. I had no intention of the thread becoming sexist, as it was a joke.


Yeah. I never thought you had, btw! And I didn't think it was weird that the same thread was made for men. But I wasn't very surprised that it turned aggro pretty fast ;p


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Yeah thats what i think too. I had no intention of the thread becoming sexist, as it was a joke.


It wouldn't be SAS without all the misogynists and feminism bull****tery. xD


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Women:

If you are dating Chuck Norris, how do you go about punishing him?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

probably offline said:


> ^
> 
> 
> __
> ...


That would probably work


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I think it was because the comments, from one guy in particular, were extremely insulting to women as a whole.


 How do you know ALL women felt insulted by that one statement on an internet forum?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How do you know ALL women felt insulted by that one statement on an internet forum?


They determined it at their last meeting.

---

It's quite obvious that this thread isn't as offensive because there isn't a history of women abusing men. However, given the (disturbingly recent) history of the opposite, I'd say it's not really something that you can joke about and get away with.

We can climb up on our high horses, but it's the nitty gritty truth.

If there were a history of men being abused by females with whips and paddles, then it would probably be more offensive. But there isn't, so it's not.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

That isn't to ignore woman-on-man domestic abuse. It's to do with the social stigma and the type of people that attracts. It's almost as if the feminists _aren't_ the bad guys.

What am I saying, of course they are.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I threaten to pinch his bum.


Is that punishment?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've always been 'punished' by getting the silent treatment. It is so freaking annoying. I combat it by acting like nothing is wrong and by being extra annoying and extra sarcastic. I totally turn the tables on them.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How do you know ALL women felt insulted by that one statement on an internet forum?


I never said that, Sherlock.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

It's the action and the intention behind it that matters, not what society stigmatizes or accepts. Otherwise people can get away with abuses just because society accepts it. The only relevant factor is an _individual_'s intention. And the intention of this thread and the other thread was as a joke / humorous fantasy. If people take it more seriously and start making ignorant statements, that's their own responsibility, and they are to be judged on their own intentions and actions.

And since the intention of this thread is not serious, could we please end the bickering and debates and start having some fun for once? Every single thread on this forum turns out like this because people just can't let loose.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't have sex with them. That will hurt men so much.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

It always upsets me when I hear that some women use sex as a bargaining chip. That's extremely manipulative and rude. And the silent treatment must suck. If i'm upset with someone, i'll be quiet for a little while, but when I calm down I will always tell them what's wrong.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> It always upsets me when I hear that some women use sex as a bargaining chip. That's extremely manipulative.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THAT'S SO SWEET.

You would make the best girlfriend.

I vote you THE BEST FEMALE MEMBER ON THIS FORUM! Seriously. I'm amazed.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> It always upsets me when I hear that some women use sex as a bargaining chip. That's extremely manipulative and rude. And the silent treatment must suck. If i'm upset with someone, i'll be quiet for a little while, but when I calm down I will always tell them what's wrong.


I think it's more if you are angry with someone or upset you just don't want to have sex.

Men use the silent treatment all the time too. In fact, most I found will refuse to continue the argument/discussion because they get so pissed off. They either stop talking or they run off.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If a woman is actually withholding sex/using it as a bargaining tool, the sex must be bad or mediocre. I couldn't do that if I actually enjoyed it, so it's a stupid move any way you look at it. But let's not confuse "withholding sex" with "I'm so ****ing pissed with you right now, that the idea of you touching me makes me want to puke."


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I think it's more if you are angry with someone or upset you just don't want to have sex.
> 
> Men use the silent treatment all the time too. In fact, most I found will refuse to continue the argument/discussion because they get so pissed off. They either stop talking or they run off.


Not being in the mood to have sex because you're upset is totally different from manipulating someone to get what you want. I'm just talking about the latter.

And I agree, men use the silent treatment, too. A lot of people have difficulty being straightforward with their problems. I think that after a certain period, though, it's unacceptable. A few hours is completely normal, but a few days is not.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Not being in the mood to have sex because you're upset is totally different from manipulating someone to get what you want. I'm just talking about the latter.
> 
> And I agree, men use the silent treatment, too. A lot of people have difficulty being straightforward with their problems. I think that after a certain period, though, it's unacceptable. A few hours is completely normal, but a few days is not.


This x10


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How do you know ALL women felt insulted by that one statement on an internet forum?


Hope it wasn't my comment. I wasn't being serious about it.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Tbh I think a lot of people - male and female - use manipulation of some kind when they are angry at their significant other. Or even friends. It's incomprehensible to me. Just tell them what the problem is. Talk it out. See if you can deal with it. Listen to their side. And if it is something that you cannot live with and they are unwilling to stop doing, then break things off. 

I think people who ignore people they are angry at to get them to apologize and realize they are in the wrong are ****ing their own relationships up. No one likes that behavior. I know people who do that, and it doesn't make me feel sorry, it makes me dislike them for being a passive-aggressive turd. A lot of men I know do that. I have never understood where women get the reputation for being passive-aggressive I have met way more men who act that way than women. Most of the women I know are very straight-forward. Of course I think generalization of either sex being that way is stupid. It has nothing to do with gender, and everything to do with personality.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think it's more if you are angry with someone or upset you just don't want to have sex.


I agree with this. If somebody is withholding sex in order to get what they want (like an apology or something), then the sex life must not be good. Women usually enjoy sex just as much as men do. So if they really do use sex as a bargaining chip, then they clearly do not enjoy sex with the other person as they would want it just as bad as the other party.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I've never been in a relationship were either partner withholds sex but I don't see how withholding sex means that one partner isn't enjoying the sexual side of the relationship.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

[5:26:54 PM] Shade: Be gud
[5:26:59 PM] Shade: Srssss
[5:27:21 PM] Shade: Or your bum gets pinched
[5:27:32 PM] Chris: ROOD


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Monotony said:


> That would probably work


Look at that, it didn't even slow him down. Good old Goku.

ETA...*gets temporarily distracted by all the other _DBZ_ clips offered*

Dammit!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

[3:01:47 PM] d: im a feminist
[3:01:50 PM] d: 
[3:02:00 PM] S: I'm a meninist
[3:02:04 PM] d: anything i do is in a strong independednt fashion
[3:02:11 PM] S: apart from spelling
[3:02:14 PM] d: no you ain't i will beat that **** out of you
[3:02:18 PM] d: :|
[3:02:26 PM] d: in a romantic sort of way

part II will be in the "boys how do you discipline your girlfriend" thread :b

(nvmind it's gone)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lids said:


> Tbh I think a lot of people - male and female - use manipulation of some kind when they are angry at their significant other. Or even friends. It's incomprehensible to me. Just tell them what the problem is. Talk it out. See if you can deal with it. Listen to their side. And if it is something that you cannot live with and they are unwilling to stop doing, then break things off.
> 
> I think people who ignore people they are angry at to get them to apologize and realize they are in the wrong are ****ing their own relationships up. No one likes that behavior. I know people who do that, and it doesn't make me feel sorry, it makes me dislike them for being a passive-aggressive turd. A lot of men I know do that. I have never understood where women get the reputation for being passive-aggressive I have met way more men who act that way than women. Most of the women I know are very straight-forward. Of course I think generalization of either sex being that way is stupid. It has nothing to do with gender, and everything to do with personality.


It's easy to say break things off but it is not easy to find a partner. If it was I think people would break up even more than they do now. So you have to tolerate a lot of stuff and that eventually causes resentment.

Also by not doing what you promised to do is a sort of passive-aggression. Men are famous for that and then they call their wives/gf nags.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Look at that, it didn't even slow him down. Good old Goku.
> 
> ETA...*gets temporarily distracted by all the other _DBZ_ clips offered*
> 
> Dammit!!


lmao. same thing happened to me earlier today. though he did go down to normal after it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ape in Space is asking this... Laughs out loud. I didn't read the question, honestly. Uhm... Smacks him in the head with a newspaper? C'mon why are we disciplining boyfriends? (k, reading now)

(aaaahhhh! I read it. What?!!! hehe Is he a dog or something?)


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I have so many jokes right now but I'll keep them in my head :teeth


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

I told him i'm waiting until marriage, i think that was punishment enough


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

DisneyMisfit said:


> I told him i'm waiting until marriage,* i think that was punishment enough *


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

DisneyMisfit said:


> I told him i'm waiting until marriage, i think that was punishment enough


dayum, bringing out the big guns...... :afr


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

This thread... makes me want to misbehave more...


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

h00dz said:


> dayum, bringing out the big guns...... :afr


He knew my rules before we started dating, so basically he's punishing himself lol


----------

